# FALLOUT



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

This thread is to talk about fallout.

Old fallout new fallout any fallout.

Just talk here.

Cheers


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

I've always wanted to try the first two Fallout games, but I only found out about them through Fallout 3, which I definitely enjoyed. I remember spending so much time _desperately_ avoiding the main quest, as I did not want the game to end as there was just so damn much cool stuff to do. I even got the guidebook for it after like 3 playthroughs, and I had loads of fun tracking down all sorts of cool in-game secrets.

I recently got Fallout: New Vegas, but I have yet to really progress in it. I've spent more of my time doing other things and playing other games, but I really ought to get into it a little more, as well as Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Go to amazon and get fallout radioactive.

It comes with fallout fallout 2 and fallout tactics.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 12, 2012)

veeno said:


> Go to amazon and get fallout radioactive.
> 
> It comes with fallout fallout 2 and fallout tactics.




Fallout Tactics? Ooh, now I find that interesting. There's nothing like a good strategy game. Though I heard of another game, just called Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel, but I hear very mixed opinions about it. :c


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Fallout Tactics? Ooh, now I find that interesting. There's nothing like a good strategy game. Though I heard of another game, just called Fallout: Brotherhood of Steel, but I hear very mixed opinions about it. :c


I think brotherhood of steal is the same thing as tactics.

This is three dog here at galaxy news radio and were here for you.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, Black Isle. Where hast thou gone? </3 Bankruptcy? Sounds about right.

Got much love for the series though. Regrettably, haven't poked the leaked work on Van Buren, or played BoS.  Have played through Fallout, Fallout 2, and Tactics though, and of course, whatever Bethesda's done with it. 

But yeah. Morbid themes and topical humor in post-apocalyptia? What's not to like?


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

The reason i like fallout is because it has 50s culture.

In a futuristic setting.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

veeno said:


> The reason i like fallout is because it has 50s culture.
> 
> In a futuristic setting.




Can't argue with that. Specifically, the music. <3

"And what happened then, well in Whoville they say
that my iTunes playlist grew three sizes that day."


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

I dont want to set the world on fire.

The day i bought fallout 3 i bought the inks spots album.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Yupyup. Inkspots, Cole Porter, Bob Crosby, Billie Holiday...

And this really has nothing to do with Fallout, but a little June Christy never hurt anybody.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

A little frank sinatra never hurt anybody either.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2012)

starting a thread with a post that basically says "ok I don't really feel like doing much of anything so if you guys could come in here and fill the thread with content for me that'd be awesome" is not a good thing

Also, BING Crosby


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Tycho said:


> starting a thread with a post that basically says "ok I don't really feel like doing much of anything so if you guys could come in here and fill the thread with content for me that'd be awesome" is not a good thing



I dont understand.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 12, 2012)

With my love of jazz and turn-of-the-century big band, this could get ahwf topek pretty fast. Needless to say, u correct.


Also, this made me start screwing around New Vegas.


Oh, and Bing Crosby reminds me that I haven't seen White Christmas in forever.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Fallout words cannot describe you.

I started playing fallout because i needed something to keep me waitin for stalker 2


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm planning another run of New Vegas so I can play all the DLC now.  The only main quest path I haven't done already is Legion, is it worth doing or does it just get old because everyone hates you?

Also taking ideas on character builds because I'm sure I'll end up playing a 4-5-9-1-9-5-7 Small Guns character again if someone doesn't suggest something else.



Tycho said:


> Also, BING Crosby



Billie Holiday
Ella Fitzgerald

:3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone else like the fact that you can blow a hole through anyone's torso with your fists even though you hit them in the head/eyes?  The same applies with single shot small guns.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Does anyone else like the fact that you can blow a hole through anyone's torso with your fists even though you hit them in the head/eyes?  The same applies with single shot small guns.


Dont ya love the engine?


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 12, 2012)

I enjoyed the first 2 a lot, if only to hit children in the groin with a sledgehammer, or use a ripper on their eyeballs. Watching someone get ripped apart by a burst from a rapid-fire weapon was pretty awesome too. 

Good times.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I enjoyed the first 2 a lot, if only to hit children in the groin with a sledgehammer, or use a ripper on their eyeballs. Watching someone get ripped apart by a burst from a rapid-fire weapon was pretty awesome too.
> 
> Good times.


1998 Good time indeed.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm hoping that the next Fallout does away with gear durability like in Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm hoping that the next Fallout does away with gear durability like in Skyrim.


Indeed.

I hope the next fallout has a better engine.

And cars.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm hoping that the next Fallout does away with gear durability like in Skyrim.



New Vegas's repair mechanic was a vast improvement over how it worked in Fallout 3.  It's not hard at all to keep your equipment in prime condition anymore, and I think it actually contributes to the post-apocalyptic feel of the game.

I'm disappointed there's still no unique Riot Shotgun. :c


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2012)

I love the speech skill. Convincing a scientist to release a virus that rips through people like a Vindicator in 10 minutes warms my heart.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I love the speech skill. Convincing a scientist to release a virus that rips through people like a Vindicator in 10 minutes warms my heart.



The newer Fallouts could use a lot more evil speech quest options.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 12, 2012)

Lobar said:


> The newer Fallouts could use a lot more evil speech quest options.


Would you be suprised that releasing the FEV provided good karma?


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Would you be suprised that releasing the FEV provided good karma?


Some peaple may not have beat it.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 13, 2012)

I would have enjoyed Fallout 3 more had the glitches not been so game-wreckingly bad.  Half of the items in my base disappeared and were no longer available even on some of my ancient backup files.  Not to mention how weird it was to have a home with only half of the room with a theme.

EDIT: Try the fisticuffs-only playthrough, turrets become the most difficult enemies in the game.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Though what would be interesting/neat to see in the future, is if all you need was a mic, and you created the dialogue.


That would be impossible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 13, 2012)

Voice recognition is something that people have been trying to nail for yeeeaars. Not much luck, really.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Voice recognition is something that people have been trying to nail for yeeeaars. Not much luck, really.


Rainbow 6 vegas 2


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> Rainbow 6 vegas 2



But didn't that game just make the character move his/her mouth if you spoke in the mic? I held the "talk" button down without a mic plugged in, and the character still moved its mouth around.

There was another game, Tom Clancy's Endwar, which also used voice recognition. I heard loads of complaints about how it was really buggy. :[


----------



## morphology (Jan 13, 2012)

Just finished my brother and I's game of Fallout New Vegas, all DLC completed.  That was a really good run.  we started with like a 10 strength, 10 charisma, 1 perception, average everything else unarmed and melee fighter (Fists McCoy), and got up to level 49 by the end.  We found that once you reached a certain point, melee and unarmed become more useful than guns in most situations.  Sure, you have to be next to the enemy, but you can attain a higher DPS than with the guns, plus all the money you get from selling guns and ammo.  By the end of the game Fists was cutting through enemies like a knife through hot Legion butter.  Though deathclaws still managed to put up a fight in numbers. 

One of the things I love about the game is just the sheer amount of land you can explore, and how you can just trek through the desert for hours, taking in the bleak scenery and listening to the radio.  If only I could just trek through the wilderness in real life with nothing but a radio and a bumper sword.

Next time we're going to play a character on Hardcore mode.  The Dead Money DLC is much harder with it, since you're constantly losing health due to the environment.  Might have to change up tactics a bit more.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> The reason i like fallout is because it has 50s culture.
> 
> In a futuristic setting.



Retrofuturistic is the term I believe.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 13, 2012)

morphology said:


> Just finished my brother and I's game of Fallout New Vegas, all DLC completed.  That was a really good run.  we started with like a 10 strength, 10 charisma, 1 perception, average everything else unarmed and melee fighter (Fists McCoy), and got up to level 49 by the end.  We found that once you reached a certain point, melee and unarmed become more useful than guns in most situations.  Sure, you have to be next to the enemy, but you can attain a higher DPS than with the guns, plus all the money you get from selling guns and ammo.  By the end of the game Fists was cutting through enemies like a knife through hot Legion butter.  Though deathclaws still managed to put up a fight in numbers.
> 
> One of the things I love about the game is just the sheer amount of land you can explore, and how you can just trek through the desert for hours, taking in the bleak scenery and listening to the radio.  If only I could just trek through the wilderness in real life with nothing but a radio and a bumper sword.
> 
> Next time we're going to play a character on Hardcore mode.  The Dead Money DLC is much harder with it, since you're constantly losing health due to the environment.  Might have to change up tactics a bit more.



What difficulty were you playing on?  Trading punches with a Deathclaw on a higher difficulty seems suicidal regardless of the DPS.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2012)

Lobar said:


> What difficulty were you playing on?  Trading punches with a Deathclaw on a higher difficulty seems suicidal regardless of the DPS.



It's feasible with a ballistic fist, some good perks, 100 unarmed skill, and VATSing like hell. Inadvisable, but feasible.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 13, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Does anyone else like the fact that you can blow a hole through anyone's torso with your fists even though you hit them in the head/eyes?  The same applies with single shot small guns.



If you do enough damage and/or have the bloody mess perk, you can make people explode. 

It's especially funny with high rate of fire weapons. 

50 minigun rounds to the face and not a single fuck is given, bt 51 and BAM, they're raining giblets all over 4 counties.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 13, 2012)

Hehe, strange someone would bring up Fallout I recently started playing Fall Out New Vegas (The prior Fallout is better IMAO). Ooooh, I wanna see vehicles, dual weapons from the get go, I'm hoping for a better story/plot if they get around to making a new one, I hope so.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Rumor is that they are making an mmo.


----------



## morphology (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> Rumor is that they are making an mmo.



Unfortunately, Interplay lost the rights to it.  So I dunno, probably not.



Lobar said:


> What difficulty were you playing on?  Trading punches with a Deathclaw on a higher difficulty seems suicidal regardless of the DPS.



Normal, 100 unarmed and 100 melee (eventually 100 guns), 10 strength and luck, and I think maxed better criticals, slayer, and kill-based perks.

  EDIT: Sean says "Riot Shotgun to the legs!" for Deathclaws.

It also helps that the massive amount of cash we were sitting on allowed us to have about 400 stimpacks.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 14, 2012)

They aren't making it. Bethesda just secured the IP rights so nobody else could. It doesn't mean they're making it.

Imagine if they didn't. Bethesda making fallout FPS games and suddenly some odd publisher coughs up a completely unrelated MMO branded as fallout.


----------



## Zach_Barren (Jan 14, 2012)

I was sad to hear that the Fallout MMO was - at least for now - cancelled. Largely because I'd heard it was to take place in the Seattle area, which I'm fond of.

I'll be restarting 3 and New Vegas soon myself.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

My pc would not run the mmo anyways.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think Fallout needs cars. I love walking 20 miles a day.


----------



## veeno (Jan 14, 2012)

Kindreth said:


> I don't think Fallout needs cars. I love walking 20 miles a day.


But what if the next fallout is as biger thank skyrim?

Then you would want a car.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> But what if the next fallout is as biger thank skyrim?
> 
> Then you would want a car.


Cars are obsolete. quick travel ftw


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Cars are obsolete. quick travel ftw



Unless they take a Morrowind-ish approach to travel. But I don't think they ever have in a new-gen Fallout, so unlikely. And mounts or vehicles of some kind in a Bethesda-made game is just laughable.

And fun fact: there _was_ a car in Fallout 2. O Highwayman, <3.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 14, 2012)

veeno said:


> But what if the next fallout is as biger thank skyrim?
> 
> Then you would want a car.



Yeah, and just the general idea of ramping it and such imagine VATS mode with a chain gun on the back of a jeep or better yet tanks, maybe an airplane . I don't mind walking (running would be better) and exploring but having vehicles would open up a whole new would. I was hoping for at least motor cycles in New Vegas


----------



## Tycho (Jan 15, 2012)

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff-

no

no tanks, no motorcycles, definitely no fucking aircraft

no no no no no no no

fuck, people, are we TRYING to see how thoroughly we can assrape fallout lore


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Well cars worked in rage did they not?

I think we should be able to make a car.

But not an aircraft that is insane.

Just a car.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 15, 2012)

> Well cars worked in rage did they not?




Yes; the only difference is RAGE SUCKED.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Kaleidoscope said:


> veeno said:
> 
> 
> > Well cars worked in rage did they not?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> HOW DARE YOU.
> 
> That game was awesome.




Perhaps I was too blunt; allow me to clarify.

The premise was interesting, if a bit overdone, and the game itself was solid enough. But it was just enough to make me not want to spend $60 on it when it first came out, and how many traded-in copies of it there were at the local GameStop kind of spoke for itself. I still didn't want to own it at this point, so I went a few blocks down to BlockBuster and rented it, which in hindsight, is a decision I'm satisfied with.

Because the running theme of this game is barebearbareBARE.

Gameplay-wise, the combat was fine and the AI were a bit smarter than I was expecting, but there was really nothing thoroughly enjoyable or innovative about it at all. The racing/vehicles in the game really seemed to be the highlight, and I would've loved to see this expanded on, but it was pretty cut and dry as far as tracks and challenges went.

The story (lolplz), well, I'm not even sure why I'm bitching about the story in a game made by id, but it was probably the idea of another kind of 'Fallout-esqe adventure' that drew most unknowing consumers in, especially since Bethesda's name was on the cover right by id's. I'm not saying I expected UBERSANDBOXRPGTIEM, but at least maybe an open-world shooter, something akin to Borderlands? But the gameplay was just so linear, and on top of that, SHORT. Just twelve hours to beat it? I could've gotten more entertainment value chasing a fucking hoop with stick.

What I'm trying to say is that this game actually did have some tangible potential, but at almost every chance, it was handled callously or not at all. But maybe with the inevitable Rage 2, if they use a bit of consideration, maybe they can do the opposite of what happened from Dragon Age to DA2 and make a complete 180 in the right direction.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 15, 2012)

Kesteh said:


> They aren't making it. Bethesda just secured the IP rights so nobody else could. It doesn't mean they're making it.
> 
> Imagine if they didn't. Bethesda making fallout FPS games and suddenly some odd publisher coughs up a completely unrelated MMO branded as fallout.


... Please tell me you did not just imply that Interplay is "some odd publisher" in regard to the Fallout series. _Please_.



veeno said:


> Well cars worked in rage did they not?
> 
> I think we should be able to make a car.
> 
> ...


 Cars are still iffy, even with the Timeline as far ahead as it is. Fuel is in very short supplies (either fossil fuel or Fusion-based), so outside people of extensive wealth / means or a _Fallout 2_-style coincidence it's unlikely you'd be able to get a car. Furthermore, people would want to be able to drive the car, and I don't trust Bethesda to write anything approaching reasonable driving mechanics. Hell, I'd be wary on trusting them with Caravan mechanics after Skyrim.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Attaman said:


> ... Please tell me you did not just imply that Interplay is "some odd publisher" in regard to the Fallout series. _Please_.
> 
> Cars are still iffy, even with the Timeline as far ahead as it is. Fuel is in very short supplies (either fossil fuel or Fusion-based), so outside people of extensive wealth / means or a _Fallout 2_-style coincidence it's unlikely you'd be able to get a car. Furthermore, people would want to be able to drive the car, and I don't trust Bethesda to write anything approaching reasonable driving mechanics. Hell, I'd be wary on trusting them with Caravan mechanics after Skyrim.


The thing about fuel.

Thats just why it would be fun.

Because fuel is rare you would have to scavenger for food.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Go to amazon and get fallout radioactive.
> 
> It comes with fallout fallout 2 and fallout tactics.


To Amazon, away!
Ever since I got hooked onto Fallout 3 I've wanted to play the rest. You just gotta love that retro 1930's style to the whole game.


----------



## veeno (Jan 15, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> To Amazon, away!
> Ever since I got hooked onto Fallout 3 I've wanted to play the rest. You just gotta love that retro 1930's style to the whole game.


1930S?

Dont you meen 1950s.


----------



## Kindreth (Jan 16, 2012)

I never learned why Verti-birds can fly if there is no fuel.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 16, 2012)

Kindreth said:


> I never learned why Verti-birds can fly if there is no fuel.



They use nuclear power, like most other vehicles do.

The power of the atom is one of the most prevalent themes in the games, because during the 50s nuclear was the future.  It should be noted that the point at which Fallout's timeline diverges from our own is almost immediately post-WW2.  Fossil fuels were gradually phased out over time, as the supply dwindled, and as miniaturization of nuclear power advanced people used the atom to power their cars and their lives in general.  All of the "gee-whiz" and "SCIENCE!" is stuff that was seen in popular media of the day - giant monster ants that mutated from RADIATION for example (it should be noted that there is a huge love-fear relationship between Fallout society and the atom, a kind of god-like quality ascribed to it) and the pervasive "green glowing goo" schtick, that's part of what shaped the Fallout world from the 50s on - wonder, terror, arrogance.



veeno said:


> The thing about fuel.
> 
> Thats just why it would be fun.
> 
> Because fuel is rare you would have to scavenger for food.


----------

